# καριοφίλι ή καρυοφύλλι; Ετυμολογία



## JimAdams (Sep 1, 2010)

Ερώτηση: H εκδοχή της προέλευσης της λέξης καριοφίλι (ή καρυοφύλι) απο την ιταλική φίρμα κατασκευής, ισχύει?


----------



## sarant (Sep 1, 2010)

Carlo e figli. Απ' όσο ξέρω, ναι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> Ερώτηση: H εκδοχή της προέλευσης της λέξης καριοφίλι (ή καρυοφύλι) απο την ιταλική φίρμα κατασκευής, ισχύει?


_Καρυοφύλλι_ είναι η άλλη εκδοχή. Ναι, η προέλευση από Carlo & figli είναι η επικρατέστερη.

Στο ΛΚΝ:
ιταλ. Carlo e figli `Κάρλος και υιοί΄ (φίρμα εργοστασίου) με αποβ. του [e] για αποφυγή της χασμ. και παρετυμ. καρυοφύλλι.

Τα ίδια και στο ΕΛΝΕΓ. 

Θα ήμουν πανευτυχής αν έβρισκα έστω και μία αναφορά στο συγκεκριμένο εργοστάσιο, αλλά το διαδίκτυο δεν βοήθησε (είναι και συνηθισμένο όνομα το Carlo). Θα βολευόμουν και με μια φωτογραφία καριοφιλιού με το όνομα του κατασκευαστή επάνω. Ψάχνω άλλωστε και για ρομβία με το POMBIA επάνω της.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2010)

*Καριοφίλι*

Η συζήτηση για της ετυμολογία της λέξης *καριοφίλι* δεν είναι καινούργια, κι ένας λόγος παραπάνω ασφαλώς ότι το αντικείμενό της ανήκει σ’ εκείνες τις εμβληματικές εικόνες που συνιστούν την εθνική μας παρακαταθήκη αξιών και προτύπων. Καινούργια είναι η τελευταία συμβολή σε αυτήν, από έναν άνθρωπο που συγκεντρώνει τα καλύτερα δυνατά εχέγγυα για να καταθέσει μιαν άποψη με τη βαρύτητα της αυθεντίας. Είναι ο Άγγλος Robert Elgood, ειδικός στα φορητά όπλα (πυροβόλα και μη) του ισλαμικού κόσμου, επιστήμονας μελετητής και συνεργάτης οργανισμών εγνωσμένου κύρους όπως η Σχολή Ανατολικών και Αφρικανικών Σπουδών (SOAS) και η Συλλογή Γουώλας (Wallace Collection). Εκτός από την αναμφισβήτητη πείρα του, βρίσκεται και κάπως μακρύτερα από τις καθ’ ημάς ευερέθιστες αντιλήψεις περί φιλότιμου, τόσο όσο χρειάζεται για να εκφέρει νηφάλιο λόγο.

Στα τέλη του περασμένου χρόνου κυκλοφόρησε η μετάφραση ενός βιβλίου του στα ελληνικά με τον τίτλο *Τα όπλα της Ελλάδας και των βαλκανικών γειτόνων της κατά την οθωμανική περίοδο* από τις Εκδόσεις Polaris (ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος ταυτόσημος: *The Arms of Greece and her Balkan Neighbours in the Ottoman Period*), έκδοση φροντισμένη και με εντυπωσιακές πολύχρωμες φωτογραφίες. Δέχτηκε πολύ καλές κριτικές από ένα απαιτητικό κοινό και αποτέλεσε κατά τη ταπεινή μου γνώμη εκδοτικό γεγονός. Ο συγγραφέας συγκέντρωσε στοιχεία μελετώντας δημόσιες και ιδιωτικές συλλογές στην Ελλάδα και στα Βαλκάνια, μεταξύ των οποίων και από τη συλλογή του Εθνικού Ιστορικού Μουσείου (το μουσείο οργανώνει έκθεση όπλων όλη τη φετινή χρονιά και το βιβλίο του Elgood αποτελεί μέρος του όλου εγχειρήματος).

Αντιγράφω από τις σ. 174-177.

Το μακρύκαννο όπλο με τις διάφορες παραλλαγές του ήταν γνωστό στους ελληνόφωνους πληθυσμούς των Βαλκανίων ως καριοφίλι. Η προέλευση της λέξης και ο χρόνος εισαγωγής του στην ελληνική γλώσσα αποτέλεσαν αντικείμενο ζωηρής διαμάχης στις ελληνικές εφημερίδες το 1865 και τη δεκαετία του 1960.* Η δημοφιλέστερη ελληνική άποψη ισχυρίζεται ότι προέρχεται από την επωνυμία Carlo e figli (Carlo και Υιοί). Τα όπλα «είχαν ένα ευφωνικό όνομα... καριοφίλια. Αυτή η παράξενη και μελωδική λέξη αποτελεί εξελληνισμό της επωνυμίας ενός ιταλικού οπλουργείου, του οποίου τα προϊόντα ήταν περίφημα σε όλη την Ανατολή: Carlo e figli».**

Ωστόσο δεν υπάρχει καταγεγραμμένος κατασκευαστής όπλων με αυτό το όνομα, ούτε ο συγγραφέας [σημ. εννοεί τον εαυτό του] κατάφερε να βρει κανέναν ο οποίος υπέγραφε “e figli”, παρόλο που ένας Έλληνας έμπορος είπε στον συγγραφέα ότι ο πατέρας του είχε πει πως το όνομα προερχόταν από Έλληνες λιανοπωλητές της Τεργέστης. Ίσως ένας Ιταλός λιανοπωλητής να έδωσε το όνομά του στο εμπόρευμα.

Πιο πιθανή είναι η εκδοχή που μετέφερε στον συγγραφέα ο Κώστας Γεωργόπουλος και ένας αργυροχόος από τα Ιωάννινα, ο Γιάννης Καριοφίλης. Ο κύριος Καριοφίλης είπε στον συγγραφέα ότι πριν από πέντε γενιές, το 1780, ένας πρόγονός του ήταν διάσημος αργυροχόος και γνωστός κατασκευαστής μακρύκαννων όπλων, γεννημένος στους Καλαρρύτες —ένα χωριό κοντά στα Ιωάννινα, με παράδοση στην επεξεργασία του ασημιού και του χρυσού. Φυσικά το όνομα μπορεί να σχετίζεται με το επάγγελμά του και ο όρος να υπήρχε πολύ πριν από τη γέννηση αυτού του ανθρώπου.

Οι Τούρκοι χρησιμοποιούσαν τη λέξη _karanfil _για να δηλώσουν το όπλο από τα τέλη του 16ου αιώνα. Δεν θα μπορούσαν να έχουν δανειστεί τον όρο από την ελληνική λέξη καριοφίλι (_kariophili_), καθώς οι Έλληνες είχαν αφοπλισθεί μετά την οθωμανική κατάκτηση. Στα τουρκικά _karanfil _σημαίνει επίσης γαρίφαλο, όπως και με μικρές παραλλαγές στα αλβανικά και στα σερβοκροατικά. Το γαρίφαλο, _Dianthus caryophyllus_, είναι ενδημικό στη Μεσόγειο και αναφέρεται από τον Θεόφραστο (περ. 371-περ. 287 π.Χ.), φιλόσοφο από την Ερεσό της Λέσβου. Ήταν διάδοχος του Αριστοτέλη στην Περιπατητική σχολή και σώζονται δύο από τα σημαντικά βοτανολογικά του έργα, _Περί φυτικών ιστοριών_ και _Φυτικών αιτίων_. Δίανθος σημαίνει «το άνθος του Θεού», από το όνομα του θεού Δία, και το άνθος. Από την κλασική ελληνική λέξη καρυόφυλλον (_karyophyllon_) η λέξη πέρασε στα αραβικά (_qaranful_) και από εκεί στο τουρκικό _karanfil _(που σημαίνει επίσης μοσχοκάρφι, το οποίο έχει το ίδιο σχήμα). Οι τουρκικές κάννες του 16ου και των αρχών του 17ου αιώνα έχουν μεγάλα στόμια σε σχήμα αυγού, που θυμίζουν το μπουμπούκι του γαρίφαλου. Ορισμένοι προχωρούν ακόμα παραπέρα, προσθέτοντας εγχάρακτα ή ένθετα μπρούντζινα γαρίφαλα στον διάκοσμο του όπλου, όπως σε ένα δείγμα του [Μουσείου] Stibbert (εικόνα 214). Το άνθος ήταν ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλές ως διακοσμητικό μοτίβο στα κεραμικά από το Iznik και σε υφάσματα του 16ου αιώνα. Οι ονομασίες των τουρκικών όπλων στα Βαλκάνια είναι συνήθως περιγραφικές, επομένως αυτή είναι η πιθανότερη προέλευση της λέξης καριοφίλι, η οποία πέρασε από τα τουρκικά στα ελληνικά. Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι η χρήση της λέξης αποτελούσε δείγμα του μαύρου χιούμορ των στρατιωτικών της εποχής, παρόμοια με τη χρήση της λέξης _zanburak _ή _zamburak _(αραβικά, τουρκικά και περσικά), κυριολεκτικά «μικρή μέλισσα», που αναφερόταν αρχικά σε μια βαλλίστρα και στη συνέχεια σε ένα μικρό κανόνι το οποίο μεταφερόταν στην πλάτη μιας καμήλας, με το αστείο να φορά τον ήχο και το «τσίμπημα» του βλήματος.​


*Τάκης Λάππας. «Η φορεσιά και τα άρματα των αγωνιστών», στο: _Γύρω απ’ το Εικοσιένα_ (1970), 38-41.
** Patrick Leigh Fermor, _Roumeli _(1966), 148.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2010)

Εντυπωσιακό! Ή μήπως προέρχεται απλώς από την φράξια των «καρυοφυλλιστών»; ;)


----------



## sarant (Sep 2, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι η εκδοχή αυτή είναι πολύ αξιοπρόσεκτη. Βέβαια, θα έπρεπε να δούμε λίγο αναλυτικότερα τα επιχειρήματα όσων εισηγήθηκαν τη θεωρία περί Κάρλο ε φίλι, π.χ. του Νικολάου Πολίτη, μήπως αναφέρουν κάτι απτό για κατασκευαστές με την επωνυμία αυτήν.

Το να πήρε το όπλο το όνομά του από το καρανφούλ δεν είναι και τόσο απίθανο, αν και το προηγούμενο της μελισσούλας δεν είναι ακριβώς αντίστοιχο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2010)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι η περίσταση απαιτεί τη δημιουργία νέου ενσήμου!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2010)

sarant said:


> Το να πήρε το όπλο το όνομά του από το καρανφούλ δεν είναι και τόσο απίθανο, αν και το προηγούμενο της μελισσούλας δεν είναι ακριβώς αντίστοιχο.


Το τουρκικό karanfil προφέρεται καρανφίλ, με «ι» ανοιχτό, δηλαδή. Εντιτ: δεν το λέω για να διορθώσω, απλώς μου φαίνεται λογικό να πέρασε η αραβική λέξη στα ελληνικά μέσω της τουρκικής αντίστοιχής της με παραφθορά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Εξαιρετικό, Earion! :)

Από τους αργυροχρυσοχόους των Καλαρρυτών - ενός πανέμορφου, καλοδιατηρημένου ορεινού χωριού στα δυτικά Τζουμέρκα (όρη Αθαμανών) - ο πιο διάσημος ήταν ο Σωτήριος Βούλγαρης, το αργυροχρυσοχοείο του οποίου εξελίχτηκε στη γνωστή διεθνή φίρμα Bvlgrari.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2010)

Επειδή ο Elgood παραπέμπει στον Τάκη Λάππα, είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά και σ’ αυτόν για να έχω ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα, και νά τι γράφει:

Την ιδέα περί Carlo e figlio την πρωτοέριξε ο αρχειοδίφης Κωνσταντίνος Σάθας στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα (_Η κατά τον ΙΖ΄αιώνα επανάστασις της Ελληνικής φυλής, 1684-1715_, Αθήνησιν, 1865, σελ. 11, σημ. 2). Του απάντησαν διάφοροι (π.χ. Βαλαωρίτης), ο καθένας είπε το δικό του, η συζήτηση ήταν ζωηρή, αλλά δεν έβγαλε αποτέλεσμα. [Σημείωση δική μου: έχω μάθει από τους παλιότερους να αποτίω σεβασμό στη μορφή του Σάθα για το εθνικών διαστάσεων έργο που έκανε, αλλά ως προς την επιστημοσύνη του και τα συμπεράσματά του να κρατώ επιφυλάξεις].

Το καλοκαίρι του 1960 από τις στήλες της εφημερίδας _Καθημερινή _το θέμα επανήλθε κι ένας διάλογος πήγε να αναζωπυρωθεί, αλλά σχεδόν αμέσως τον σταμάτησε με κοφτό ύφος ο πολύ ικανότερος από τον Σάθα Κωνσταντίνος Μέρτζιος. Ο Λάππας παραθέτει τη γνώμη του Μέρτζιου («Το καρυοφύλλι και ο καπετάνιος», _Καθημερινή _7 Αυγούστου 1960), και καταλήγει με δικά του λόγια:

«Δεν υπήρξεν ποτέ ούτε εν Βενετία ούτε εις όλην την Ιταλίαν οπλοποιείον υπό την επωνυμίαν CARLO ή CARIO E FIGLI. Κατά συνέπειαν η ονομασία του τουφεκιού καρυοφίλλι ανατρέπεται ... Το οπλοστάσιον της βενετικής αριστοκρατίας ήτο η πόλις Μπρέσσια, όπου από τριών αιώνων ακμάζει, ακόμη και σήμερα, η πολεμική βιομηχανία. Από την έρευναν διεπιστώσαμεν ότι οι κατασκευασταί των τουφεκιών συνήθιζαν να αποτυπώνουν επί εκάστου εις μίαν κυκλοτερή σχεδόν παράστασιν σχήματα από το έν εις το άλλο μέρος τα αρχικά του επωνύμου των, ενώ εις το μέσον εχαράσσετο ένα μικροσκοπικό σήμα. Ένας οπλοποιός π.χ. είχε χαραγμένον ένα πουλί, άλλος ένα χέρι, τρίτος τον ανατέλλοντα ήλιον, έτερος ένα όρθιον μικροσκοπικόν λέοντα ή αετόν και ούτω καθ’ εξής. Δεν είναι λοιπόν παράδοξον το είδος αυτού του όπλου του επωνομασθέντος «καριοφύλλι» να είχε κάποιαν παράστασιν όχι ευδιάκριτον, διότι το χάραγμα ήτο κακότεχνον, οι δε αρματωλοί και οι αγωνισταί το εξέλαβον ως καρυοφύλλι, ήτοι το φυτόν».

​Αυτά γράφει ο Μέρτζιος, που κατά τη γνώμη μου ζυγώνει την αλήθεια. Από έρευνες που έκαμα σε αρκετά καριοφύλια, σε κανένα δεν βρήκα το CARLO E FIGLIO ή CARLO FIGLIO, ούτε να έχουν πίσω τους χαραγμένο στόλισμα λουλουδιού.

​  Από όσα έψαξα στο [Εθνικό] Ιστορικό Μουσείο, στου Κολοκοτρώνη το ντουφέκι βρήκα γραμμένη τη λέξη TOWER (πύργος). Πλάι στο στέμμα κι από κάτω G.R. (εγγλέζικο). Την ίδια εγγλέζικη κορόνα με τα αρχικά G.R. και με τα γράμματα DUBLIN CASTLE στου Ν. Πάλλη. Στου Τζαβέλλα BARTELONA (ισπανικό).​

Αν ήταν ένας που γνώριζε σε βάθος τα βενετικά πράγματα, αυτός ήταν ο Μέρτζιος.

Tower βέβαια σημαίνει τον κατεξοχήν πύργο, τον Πύργο του Λονδίνου. Τα Tower Muskets ήταν ξακουστά ήδη από τα τέλη του 18ου αιώνα. Και τα αρχικά G.R., σημαίνουν Georgius Rex.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ψάχνω άλλωστε και για ρομβία με το POMBIA επάνω της.


Στην έβαλα εδώ.


----------



## executioners (Aug 8, 2020)

"....η προέλευση από Carlo & figli είναι η επικρατέστερη." δεν είναι και τόσο η "επικρατέστερη"

figli είναι στον πληθυντικό όπου σημαίνει γίοι ενώ figlio είναι στον ενικό όπου σημαίνει γιός

ο Carlo είχε έναν γιό και ένα εργοστάσιο και οι περισσότερες κάννες ήταν από την Brescia

το 1797 η Beretta απονεμήθηκε ένα "πιστοποιητικό καλής εξυπηρέτησης" από τον Ναπολέοντα Βοναπάρτη για την προμήθεια σε κάννες για 40.000 τυφέκια που κατασκευάστηκαν από την Brescia για το grande armee του Γάλλου αυτοκράτορα




Carlo e figlio Lazarin flintlock musket




Carlo e figlio Lazarin M1790 flintlock musket




Carlo e figlio M1800 flintlock musket




Carlo e figlio M1820 flintlock musket

οι φωτογραφίες είναι από https://docplayer.gr/55626946-Iuoprasia-syllektikon-oplon-apo-tin-periodo-toy-agona-toy-1821.html


----------



## Earion (Aug 8, 2020)

Ο κατάλογος της δημοπρασίας απ' όπου πάρθηκαν οι εικόνες δεν λέει τίποτε για Carlo e figlio. Λέει απλώς ότι τα όπλα είναι είτε ιταλικά είτε αρβανίτικα. Οι λεζάντες όμως κάτω από τις εικόνες (υποθέτω) είναι παρμένες από αυτήν εδώ τη σελίδα της αγγλικής Βικιπαίδειας (List of historical equipment of the Hellenic Army), η οποία δεν δίνει καμία τεκμηρίωση. Μου φαίνεται πως κάποιος (Έλληνας) συντάκτης (που έκανε καλή δουλειά κατά τα άλλα) απλά μετέφερε στα αγγλικά την "επικρατέστερη" άποψη για κάτι που το θεώρησε γνωστό και καθιερωμένο. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν βρίσκαμε κάποια χειροπιαστή μαρτυρία γι' αυτόν τον Carlo. Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, Carlo τι; Επώνυμο δεν είχε;


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2020)

> η Beretta απονεμήθηκε ένα πιστοποιητικό


Είναι νέα σύνταξη του απονέμω αυτή;


----------

